# Help with (need a) tender for Rivarossi Big Boy



## msl109 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi folks - new here and just coming back to the hobby. Anyone know where I might acquire a tender for a Rivarossi Big Boy? Mine is mysteriously missing and I know the company went under. Anyone sell these separately for a reasonable price? I understand there used to be a Monogram kit for the whole loco and tender, which might be able to be retrofit with working trucks, but a straight out source for a working replacement would be preferred.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ebay listing for a Rivarossi tender with Union Pacific tag ...

ebay item 370531525365

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rivarossi-HO-Un...525365?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item56456662f5

I think (???) this is proper mate for a Big Boy.

Sidenote ... let's leave your hunt/request in just one thread here on the forum. Better response from our members. I'll delete that 2nd/redundant thread.

Good luck,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

Best of luck...it took me almost two years to find mine---and---reasonably priced will be found nowhere associated with those, they easily run $60-80 regularly on eBay. Bowser used to sell a conversion kit for the Monogram model, but you will find those a very disappointing alternative.


----------



## msl109 (Aug 3, 2011)

*tender for tender*

Thanks a lot, folks -- I see there's one on ebay that's already getting up there in price. Maybe I should just sell the loco and buy the whole thing on ebay ... 
PS. sorry about the redundant post


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Getting up there in price? Right now it's only $26...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...then you'll find the tender 3 daze later....


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Might be easier to find one with a non-functioning engine. Just think, you would have spare parts and be able to make a round house that really looks full.


----------



## msl109 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, I grabbed the tender on ebay for 51 bucks - easier than selling mine and buying another unknown with a tender, and 50 bucks seems to be about the difference between those that sell with a tender vs without, so I guess that's its fair market value. Good point about the non functioning engine one - that would have worked too. BTW, (again, forgive me for being a neophyte) but can the motors on these can be replaced if they go?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Motors are a replaceable item as a rule, it really depends on if you can find the correct part.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is a link on a motor replacement.

I mention a vendor too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Msl,

Glad the ebay link/item worked out well for you.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

You did well, young Skywalker, I would have bet against that price---but then again, at the time I was looking, the stock market wasn't tanking at the time either


----------

